# White spots in eye



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

So I’ve had a dragonscale for about 2 months now. He’s doing fine, he’s not making nests anymore though, and loves eating so he’s not super sick if sick at all.

I did, however, notice something on his eyes today. It’s whitish and towards the middle of the eye over the cornea. I know dragons can go blind but I’m not sure if the scales thicken from the out in or from anywhere specific.

if the scales can thicken anywhere then I know what it is, but I just want to make sure in case they can’t and something else is going on.

Here’s a pic of his left eye. It has the biggest spot on it. The right has a few small ones. So all that ‘glare’ on his eye isn’t a glare.


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello! 

Could you fill out the form below. It helps lessen the likelihood of guessing. 
(He is a handsome guy!)



> *****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...
> 
> 
> Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...
> ...


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

fatblonde said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you fill out the form below. It helps lessen the likelihood of guessing.
> (He is a handsome guy!)


*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? *5.5*
Does it have a filter? *yes*
Does it have a heater? *yes*
What temperature is your tank? *77.5*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *yes*
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? *1 snail

Food:*
What food brand do you use? *Aqueon/Omega One*
Do you feed flakes or pellets? *Aqueon Pellets/Omega One flakes*
Freeze-dried? *blood worms*
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? *2 times a day, 2 pellets at a time or two small bits of flake or 2 small pieces of blood worm

Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? *once a week*
What percentage of water did you change? *about 20%*
What is the source of your water? *R/O filtered with minerals added back in (I have very hard tap water)*
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? *Vacuum*
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? *Salty Shrimp gh/kh for the minerals and Prime, but not a lot since its all filtered

Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: *0*
Nitrite: *0*
Nitrate: *0*
pH: *6.8*
Hardness (GH): don't have a test for this
Alkalinity (KH): don't have a test for this
*PPM for TDS is around 175

Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? *Just today*
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? *a few more black scales, but his eyes are turning white*
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? *hasn't built a nest in about a week and isn't flaring/darting around*
Is your Betta still eating? *yes*
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? *no*
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? *not since I've had him*
How long have you owned your Betta? *about 2 months*
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? *Not that I noticed*


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is not abnormal for Betta to stop flaring and building nests after a while. 

"Dragon Eye," "Snake Eye," etc., are when the scales grow over the eyeball. Is what you see on both eyes or just the left? If you could get a clear, large photo focusing on his eye(s) it would really help. Thank you.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It is not abnormal for Betta to stop flaring and building nests after a while.
> 
> "Dragon Eye," "Snake Eye," etc., are when the scales grow over the eyeball. Is what you see on both eyes or just the left? If you could get a clear, large photo focusing on his eye(s) it would really help. Thank you.


tried getting a good one but he wouldn’t behave.

it’s on both eyes. Left has one large spot and the right has a few small ones.

I know what the scale thing is, I just don’t know if it can start in the center of the eye. If it can then I’m 95% sure that’s what is going on. The left spot looks almost the same color as the rest of him.

i will see if 1) he lets me get another picture and 2) my phone camera will focus on him properly


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It is not abnormal for Betta to stop flaring and building nests after a while.
> 
> "Dragon Eye," "Snake Eye," etc., are when the scales grow over the eyeball. Is what you see on both eyes or just the left? If you could get a clear, large photo focusing on his eye(s) it would really help. Thank you.


I managed to get him. His light was off so I think he was curious and stayed at the front

so 2 pics of the left side with the larger spot, 1 of the right with the smaller ones clustered in the center, and 1 of his tank in case anyone was wondering


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I always like to add information for those who are reading but may not be aware.  At one point there was a guy on eBay selling "Rare Snake Eyes Betta" for $100. People actually bought them! Ugh.

Wondering if it might be cataracts? Here's a thread that has a photo of a Betta with cataracts. The OP's Betta cleared up on it's own.








White dots on bettas eyeball


Hi, I noticed in the last few days that my betta has developed a white spot on each eyeball, right where the pupil is. I just put him into a new tank on Saturday and have been cycling it, 30% water changes every couple days. He is an old fish, over 3 years old. Could this be some kind of...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I always like to add information for those who are reading but may not be aware.  At one point there was a guy on eBay selling "Rare Snake Eyes Betta" for $100. People actually bought them! Ugh.
> 
> Wondering if it might be cataracts? Here's a thread that has a photo of a Betta with cataracts. The OP's Betta cleared up on it's own.
> 
> ...


looks like they mostly did water changes. Good thing his is tomorrow. Was supposed to be yesterday but my larger tank had a ton of green dot and red hair algae that I had to tackle. He’s already got his water filtered and ready to go. I’ll do another one in a few days too.

im going to start tapping the tank by his food ring just in case he goes blind so he can learn that tapping means food.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

Going to now add that he’s lost a few scales on his head and body and looks like he’s going to lose another one. Those can be seen really well in the pictures I posted. Not sure what to make of that with his eyes being weird.

still acting and eating fine. Tested the water again and have done 2 changes since my last post.

not too worried about the scales themselves since his fins and body are fine, but just want to be sure there’s nothing he could be sick with that has eye and scale problems. He can still see fine, haven’t seen him bump into anything so I don’t think he’s knocked the scales out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Are the "bushes" on the castle sharp? Don't know if it applies, but another member had a similar castle and his Betta started missing scales. With that member's castle there were grass-like bushes that didn't pass the pantyhose test.

PS: I love Black Dragons! Have had one PK and three OHM.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Are the "bushes" on the castle sharp? Don't know if it applies, but another member had a similar castle and his Betta started missing scales. With that member's castle there were grass-like bushes that didn't pass the pantyhose test.


they are pretty rounded, but I’ll take a closer look. I don’t have pantyhose but I can get some tomorrow to test it out

I don’t see sharp points but I could be missing some


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you have any mesh or mesh-like cloth that will also work. Anything that will snag.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

He has a lot more scales gone this morning. I’ll still test the tower but what else could cause it? I’m going to get stress coat today but if he needs something else I want to get it too.

his right eye is a bit worse but his left is the same.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could use IAL or plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Won't hurt him and will help with their antifungal and antibacterial properties.

Often times I wish they could tell us what's going on.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You could use IAL or plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Won't hurt him and will help with their antifungal and antibacterial properties.
> 
> Often times I wish they could tell us what's going on.


i can get the leaf if I have to go back to the LFS. The I didn’t look at the expiration of the stress coat I got and it’s a full year out of date. I did get kanaplex while I was there at the suggestion of the sales girl. So antifungal and antibacterial to treat any underlying issue for either his scales or eyes. the two water changes I’ve done haven’t done anything to help yet.

I tested the tower and the cookie cutter i use as a food ring. Cutter is perfectly smooth and the tower was mostly fine. Only a few rough parts that I could feel on the nylon but didn’t really snag. I cut the leaves off of it anyway. It’s fine as just the tower and wooden bit.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can find Rooibos Tea at any grocery or health food store. Works just as well as the IAL. I like to make a "tea" of either in addition to floating a teabag or leaf.


----------



## CosmoKitty (Feb 19, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can find Rooibos Tea at any grocery or health food store. Works just as well as the IAL. I like to make a "tea" of either in addition to floating a teabag or leaf.


does it lower the ph like the leaf? The ph is 6.8 so I don’t want it much lower


----------

